# Sick to my stomach!!



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I came home yesterday to my 12" Armatus dead. Nothing has changed, been eating fine, no live food for over a month. Params were perfect. I have no idea what happened but it is sickening. Here are a few pics of him frozen.







Ol' Dad!


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

man thats the worst that was an awsome lookng fish (pm me if you want another one I found a web site the other day with them instock)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What a shame man-

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah man- sorry for your loss! did you grow him out that big/ how long have you had him?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks AK........WP I am going to wait till I finish my big tank and I may get a few but I will probably go a different route. It is devastating losing such a prize(well in my eyes the Armatus is) and I do not wnat to have that again. It really sucks but it is part of the hobby. It just sucks I do not know what happened. The Pleco and little Piranha in the sump are fine. My girl said she noticed him swimming upside down that morning so who knows.



mtuttle02 said:


> Ah man- sorry for your loss! did you grow him out that big/ how long have you had him?


Got him a 1" from Pedro last August

On the up side the little 5" Fahaka will be enjoying the 180 for a while.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow man thats terrible, that truely was a prized fish especally because you grew him out from nothing.
what are you gonna do with him?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Dry him out and mount him when I get the time. I may look into have it being professionally done but not sure.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry man i know you take good care of your fish but it is pretty known for this to happen in this species. I hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks....normally it is the Scombs that have the problem. Not to many Armatus die suddenly that I know of.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for the info thats my something i learned today thing then.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry for your loss!









I've lost a few gems unexpectedly like that myself, and you seem to beat your brain to death, trying to figure out why.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^thanks....yeah i have been beating my head against the wall because I cannot figure it out. I think it was just a fluke but in the back of my mind I wonder if it is something I did. It really sucks because I will never get an answer on what really happened.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Damn man. sorry for your loss. he looks amazing even though hes frozen.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sux
looked like a sexy bastard


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry for your loss...Don't kill yourself over this...I know that its hard b/c as stated above you have NO CLUE what could have happened and its hard not to beat your brain in about it!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

So sickening... Sorry to hear this. He looked flawless.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i tohught once these fish hit 12-14" it was common for them to croak for no reason


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^Hydrolycus Scomberoides are the ones that die at 12".


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

God that sucks cobra, wasn't you big tank build planned for him? Anyways man go big rhom style now!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for yopur loss brotha


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Damn dude, that sux.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Gnarly looking fish cobra and that sucks he is gone.







to your buddy!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> God that sucks cobra, wasn't you big tank build planned for him? Anyways man go big rhom style now!


Yeah it was, I am in the process of some new plans for the tank. I like big Rhoms but not the fish for me......making the tank a bit bigger for some bigger, more nasty fish. Can't wait till next spring!

Thanks for all the kind words guys!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Cobra if you build it the fish will come...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

ROFLMAO....they better AS!!! Hopefully they come before the build is complete....


----------

